# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  FP blando de Vernet

## Ivanxo

Buenas, llevo un año y algo en la magia y hasta ahora solo he utilizado cartas. Ayer mismo me llegó mi primer pedido que no fuera una baraja jeje, un FP blando de Vernet y el ABC del falso pulgar de Marré.
Me he probado el FP y me hace un poco de ventosa al sacarlo, queda muy justo, y supongo que el XXL será ya demasiado grande.
Le he dado calor calor con un secador y lo he dejado toda la noche con el mango de un destornillador dentro, ahora me va mejor.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
Como soy inexperto en esto, ¿Como debe quedar un FP?¿Muy holgado?¿Más bien justo?
¿Hay alguien que le quede el FP de Vernet un poco ajustado?¿Que FP usais en este caso?
Gracias.

----------


## nick63nick

Veamos,

Lo primero es saber que tamaño de dedo tienes y que tamaño de fp te has comprado, el fp puede ser muy largo, duro, blando, etc., pero ha de tener una anchura acorde al diámetro de tu dedo.

Después, supongo que debes saber que el fp debe entrar hasta más o menos la mitad de tu dedo, es decir, tienes que tener movilidad y no debes introducir el dedo hasta el fondo, sólo hasta la parte que doblas. Vamos que una vez puesto, la movilidad de tu dedo debe ser prácticamente total y además tiene que entrar y salir de el con relativa facilidad, sin que se caiga.

Si no es este tu caso y pensando que te has comprado el fp acorde al tamaño de tu dedo, sabes colocartelo bien y aun así, te hace ventosa, prueba a poner un poco de polvos de talco alrededor de la entrada del fp y realiza tus movimientos de forma natural.

Si no es así, acude a tu tienda de magia y asesórate que fp va mejor a tus necesidades.

Saludos

----------


## guille

Esto tambien te puede ayudar:

http://magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4341

Mejor este:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=3532

Espero que te sirva de algo xD

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Lo mejor seria, como dice nick63nick, ir a tu tienda de magia, y que te dejen probar alli los que tienen de muestra, y asi sabras cual te va bien, y poder pedir siempre el mismo.

P.D: Ah!, tambien te podrias comprar un fp duro, para poder comparar cual te és más cómodo.

----------


## mago andres

A mi tambien me hacia ventosa y le hice un agujero con un alfiler y desde entonces me funciona muy bien 

UN SALUDO !!

----------


## magojuanillo

buenas, no se si te servira, pero a mi tambien me a pasado con alguno por que me venia justito, lo que e hecho, a sido recortar el reborde de la parte de arriba que en algunos viene un poco mas cerrado y me va muy bien, prueba eso si te sigue haciendo ventosa y nos cuentas, un saludo

----------


## Aledo

El problema de la este FP, viene cuando con la suciedad que coge. Se oscurece muchísimo, vale, un Fp bien manejado es invisible, pero dá mucha desconfianza el ver esos manchotes que lo oscurecen, vale también que otro es más barato, pero si el duro, en mi caso, me ha durado años, y creo que más, ¿porqué no va a ser igual con el blando? Algún método para lavarlo¿?

----------


## Gunter Benko

Si lo metes en la lavadora seguro que queda como nuevo xD.

En mi caso lo que hago para lavarlo es ir a la tienda y comprarme uno nuevo ya que me quedan hechos un asco de trastear con cigarrillos.

----------


## mc. rym

yo no sé qual es el mejor :

fp invisible (es el más caro) o el fp blando de vernet

qual me recomendas para un chico de 14 años?

----------


## Salduba

Te recomiendo usar el fp mas adelante.

Yo con tu edad empezaria manipulacion de cartas y bolas, cuanto mas joven mejor para aprender la manipulacion y desarrollar los dedos

un saludo

----------

